
Ask HN: Tell me your product ideas, let's see if I can build it real quick - ivanceras
They say your products ideas worth nothing to the developers, but I&#x27;m gonna go ahead and listen to your product ideas. Let&#x27;s see if we can build a quick prototype for it. Also people will point out that your ideas may have already been built and there may be an existing app you can use. So go ahead and post what product&#x2F;app would you like to have.
======
jakobegger
I want a simple reporting tool / dashboard.

Every week I run a couple SQL queries against my database and copy the results
to a spreadsheet for graphing. I feel that there should be an easier / more
automatic way to do that.

Existing software that I have looked at sucks because of one of the following
reasons:

\- it is ridiculously expensive

\- it is complex to set up and using it would be harder than my current setup

\- it is cloud based and would require sending credentials to my database on a
third party server

~~~
hanniabu
What type of graphs do you create, how many data points, and is it the same
graph you're making every time?

~~~
jakobegger
I mostly look at weekly revenue and trial downloads vs. sales, so I have at
most a few hundred data points. I make bar charts mostly. (I don't think line
charts are good for data that fluctuates a lot). It's always the same graph.

------
pcarolan
A job posting website ( I know ) where every posting is a job relevant
contest. Sort of like kaggle for all industries where the winner gets a job.

~~~
falloutx
How terrible? Probably a nice Idea, but will be soon be overrun by people who
just want to compete(and obviously, don't need a job) and making the hiring HR
feel like the people who are looking for a job(and not finishing that high on
the leaderboard) are really bad at their job. It ends up being a place where
no one finds the job and companies get really demanding from anyone they hire.
A guy who can probably finish 350th might not be that bad from the guy who
finishes at say 25th on daily programming tasks, but HR is gonna say, "Well,
there are 349 people better than him, so we may try hiring them". All in all,
the companies ends up paying more depending on the "Rank". Probably only
winners in this scenario are the big corps & people who finish < 25th.

------
cauterized
A text editor with DOM-based search and replace for HTML.

~~~
ivanceras
Isn't that already exist. Simple search will just work just fine

